# HELP Mercury 2 stroke 25



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Hard to see in the pics but looks like a recirc hose. If it looks like it came off that barb, it probably did.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Hard to see in the pics but looks like a recirc hose. If it looks like it came off that barb, it probably did.


I think you’re correct. It’s a vacuum line returning to the intake manifold. Connected it and she runs great.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Vacuum line! I think it may also serve to recirc some excess fuel. The barbs under the barb are check valves!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

flyclimber said:


> Vacuum line! I think it may also serve to recirc some excess fuel. The barbs under the barb are check valves!


Engine has been running rough since I’ve had it and I’ve always noticed the barb with nothing connected to it. Connected it and now it idles great. I can stop looking at 4 strokes now!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Jred said:


> Engine has been running rough since I’ve had it and I’ve always noticed the barb with nothing connected to it. Connected it and now it idles great. I can stop looking at 4 strokes now!


AMEN! I’ve been stocking up on 90’s early 00’ 40/50 johnsons/evinrudes and 90’s early 00’ 20-30 johnson/evinrudes. Will start my yami collection once I am done with the American stuff! Might buy a couple of these Mercs soon too, My FIL has two I can get cheap!


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> AMEN! I’ve been stocking up on 90’s early 00’ 40/50 johnsons/evinrudes and 90’s early 00’ 20-30 johnson/evinrudes. Will start my yami collection once I am done with the American stuff! Might buy a couple of these Mercs soon too, My FIL has two I can get cheap!


All those old 2 strokes seem to be bullet proof! Great skiff motors


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Jred said:


> All those old 2 strokes seem to be bullet proof! Great skiff motors


Yes sir, and can be modded easily to make a whole lot more power and maintain reliability! Plus, most times you can rig one with bubble gum, duct tape, and zip ties to get ya home!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had a similar issue! One little tweak with the idler screw and she's back and happy again!


----------



## robsmith162 (Mar 29, 2014)

I out small zip ties on all ends of those lines on mine. It was a little difficult getting in there, but they will not come off unless I want them to.


----------

